# Baby food



## Chiatsu (Jun 15, 2017)

Uhh you know the story. I screwed up at looking at the ingredients and didn't noticed that it has milk. Yeah. Hedgehogs are lactose-intolerant but do you think this one can pass? If so then how many times should I feed her with it? I heard that some hedgehogs are fine with yogurt soooo I'm just curious if they are fine with this.


----------



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

Out of curiosity why are you feeding this to your hog? I'm just wondering because if it's just for a mushy type food I would suggest looking at the wet food list on here for foods that will give your hedgie what he or she needs. Sorry if I'm missing a part of the story here. I also don't know much about milk/lactose intolerant but if my hog ate something he shouldn't I'd be checking symptoms and call a vet.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This really isn't an appropriate food for hedgehogs. If you want to feed baby food for some reason then you need to get the baby food that's in jars and get the meat ones.


----------



## Chiatsu (Jun 15, 2017)

nikki said:


> This really isn't an appropriate food for hedgehogs. If you want to feed baby food for some reason then you need to get the baby food that's in jars and get the meat ones.


Alright thank you. Can you suggest some specific baby food other than Gerber? It doesn't seem to be available in the supermarket. Only the Gerber squash baby food is available.


----------



## Chiatsu (Jun 15, 2017)

Alcole6185 said:


> Out of curiosity why are you feeding this to your hog? I'm just wondering because if it's just for a mushy type food I would suggest looking at the wet food list on here for foods that will give your hedgie what he or she needs. Sorry if I'm missing a part of the story here. I also don't know much about milk/lactose intolerant but if my hog ate something he shouldn't I'd be checking symptoms and call a vet.


Well, I wanted to try adding some baby food in my hedgehog's diet.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Baby food can be useful for enrichment & adding new treats to their diet, but if you don't have very many options available, it might be easier to just offer pieces of fresh & cooked fruits and veggies instead.

The brand of the baby food doesn't usually matter too much. You want it to only have a few ingredients that are just meat or fruits or veggies - something like chicken & sweet potato, or apples, strawberries, bananas. Sometimes they will have something else included as a preservative, like ascorbic acid, which is fine.


----------

